# Lenkrad mit Kupplung und Sequentieller Schaltung



## DerSleipnir (3. Januar 2014)

Tach Leute,
Suche, wie der Titel schon sagt, Ein Pc Lenkrad mit Kupplungspedal, Sequentiellem Schalthebel, möglichst großem Lenkbereich und gutem Preis. Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es nur ganz ganz wenige, vor allem mit Kupplungspedal - das günstigste ist wohl das Logitech G27 http://www.redcoon.de/B490369-Logitech-G27-Racing-Wheel_Lenkräder?refId=geizhals

 Hier bei Amazon auch einige Meinungen Logitech G27 Racing PC + PS3 Lenkrad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  und ein Test Hardware-Test: Logitech G27-Lenkrad - Test: sehr gut, aber überteuert - GameStar.de

 Das nächste wäre dann direkt doppelt so teuer Hardware-Test: Logitech G27-Lenkrad - Test: sehr gut, aber überteuert - GameStar.de


 Allerdings meine ich, dass es auch noch ne Firma gibt, die nur über ihre Website Lenkräder anbietet - mir fällt der Name aber nicht ein ^^


----------



## DerSleipnir (4. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Hatte das G27 bereits in Erwägung gezogen jedoch hat es einen H-Schaltknauf und keinen sequentiellen (für ETS2 wegen der Realistik) werde es aber weiterhin in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2014)

Ach so, ich dachte jetzt, das sei das, was Du suchst - dachte sequentiell sei halt Hebel vs. Wippen-Schaltung    Sequentiell ist also ein Knauf, der nur nach vorne und hinten gedrückt wird? Schaltung am Lenkrad selbst wäre kein Ersatz?

 Hab nochmal geschaut: sequentiell hab ich nur das Thrustmaster RGT FFB Clutch gefunden, das gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2014)

Das "Logitech G25" wäre wohl dein perfektes Lenkrad gewesen. Ist aber nur noch schwer erhältlich*.

Das "Thrustmaster RGT Force Feedback" hat sowohl drei Pedale, als auch seq. Ganghebel, aber keine 900° Lenkeinschlag und massive Qualitätsprobleme. 

Falls Geld keine Rolle spielte, wäre ein Fanatec System oder "T500 RS + TH8" gut.

edit: *Stimmt gar nicht, auf eBay ist es sogar ziemlich einfach, ein G25 zu bekommen.  Hol dir eines.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Januar 2014)

Das G27 (und meines Wissens nach auch das G25) hat neben dem H-Schalthebel aber auch noch Schaltwippen hinter dem Lenkrad. So könntest du, je nach Spiel, entweder die sequenzielle, oder die H-Schaltung benutzen. Wenn du allerdings nur die sequenzielle Schaltung nutzen willst, würde ich dir das Logitech Driving Force GT empfehlen. Das kostet ca. 100 Euro weniger als das G27, hat einen sequenziellen Schalthebel und Schaltwippen, ist von der Verarbeitungsqualität kaum schlechter als das G27 und hat einen großen Vorteil: Du hast die frei belegbaren Knöpfe alle direkt am Lenkrad, während das G27 die meisten an der H-Schalteinheit hat. Einziger Nachteil: Kein Kupplungspedal. 

Ich hab den Vorgänger des Driving Force GT (Driving Force Pro) seit über 5 Jahren und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Im Grunde ist das Driving Force GT das gleiche Lenkrad, lediglich die Anordnung der Knöpfe ist etwas anders (unter anderem gibt es einen Drehknopf, mit dem man z. B. die Bremsbalance in Rennsimulationen ändern kann).


----------



## DerSleipnir (4. Januar 2014)

Hm ich denke ich werde mich ehr in Richtung G25/ G27 orientieren. Ein Fanatec System könnte ich mir schon leisten aber dann fahr ich lieber an der Arbeit mehr (Nfz Mechatroniker in einer Spedition). Außerdem sind diese mehr auf Renn Simulatoren ausgelegt.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2014)

Der Schalthebel des G25 lässt sich leicht zwischen H- und sequentiellem Betrieb umschalten.
Falls dir das sehr wichtig ist, dann eherer G25, anstatt G27 (bei dem das nimmer geht).


----------



## DerSleipnir (6. Januar 2014)

Richtig, das mit dem umschalten auf sequentielle Schaltung habe ich auch neulich gesehen. Daher werde ich mein bestes geben bei ebay ein G25 zu ergattern.


----------

